# tranmission problem with my new 2011 Chevy Cruze?



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it an automatic or manual? I'll assume it's an automatic, try driving in manual mode and see if it does the same thing, and if the transmission struggles with a particular gear or every gear. It's really a matter you proving to the dealer that somethings wrong. Take a ride in another Cruze with the service manager and point out the differences between the two.


----------



## tv0408 (Jul 28, 2011)

It is an automatic. Thank you for the suggestion. I will try anything!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree. I would compare one that functions properly to yours.


----------



## FM Gjedde (May 23, 2011)

Mine also does the same thing after 2000 miles and 2 months. Not a good felling at all. OK GM, is there a fix?


----------



## dane (Jul 31, 2011)

not to worry guys, im sure that as soon as someones car hits 10k the tranny will pop, and there will be a TSB that GM tries to hide. its all covered under the 100k mile power train warranty so if somethings going to happen itll happen before 100k miles.

just push the trans a little hard to get it where its going (break it real good) so the dealer cant say "HM NOTHINGS WRONG"


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My LTZ used to have this problem but I guess it just worked in and fixed the issue itself. Try easing up on the gas pedal for a more smoother approach.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Take a ride in another Cruze with the service manager and point out the differences between the two.


I agree...tell the service manager to get his/her a$$ in there and go for a ride with you driving the car...then show him/her what the heck is going on!


----------



## aquatar (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the same exact issue occur with my Cruze, see my thread "transmission not shifting." You will see the horrible crap GM and their dealers have put me through.. My transmission stops shifting hard if I turn my car off and let it sit for at least 15-30 minutes and will not do it again for weeks - are you experiencing this too? There are no codes and apparently GM dealers can't diagnose or fix anything without being able to read a code.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

why can't the engineers at gm reprogram these auto trans to make it shift more friendly? is it rocket science?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> why can't the engineers at gm reprogram these auto trans to make it shift more friendly? is it rocket science?


It seems that the Buick version of this transaxle shifts much smoother, so it's probably not rocket science, but then, Chevy probably doesn't have any rocket scientists anyway. Either that, or the request for reprogramming the 6T40 hasn't made its way through the layers of management for budget approval and planning. Remember, it still takes GM 6 months to organize a fire drill, much less reprogram a TCU. :disgust:

Jim


----------



## gorphil (Oct 20, 2010)

Suggestion! Check to ensure the transmission oil level is correct.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Upon reflection, I wonder if they have changed the TCM programming for 2012? I talked with a salesman at a local dealership last week and he is driving a 2012 Cruze as his company car. He stated that it shifts very smoothly and hasn't experienced the hard shifting that we have seen reported here. It will be interesting to see if 2012 owners here report the issue. If they have changed the TCU maps, then the big question is why is there not a TSB available for earlier production Cruzi?


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

gorphil said:


> Suggestion! Check to ensure the transmission oil level is correct.


Is there a trans dip stick under the hood? How about a How To?

My trans shifts hard, undecisive, hesitates, it sucks. Rest if car is fine.... Bummer on the trans.


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a transmission reprogramming for harsh upshift and downshift
I can see if there in a update for your car would need last 8 of vin #


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

iam having the harsh shifting issue too my car was built in dec i took the car back to the dealer ofcourse they knew nothing about any tsb and told me the car shifted fine . well i now have 12000 miles on it and iam getting really frustrated with this car if something isnt done with this trans iam going to trade it off . here is the last eight of my vin B7145576


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Gm world class tech said:


> There is a transmission reprogramming for harsh upshift and downshift
> I can see if there in a update for your car would need last 8 of vin #



B7250558

GM really needs to get a different engineer to program these transmissions!! I had a rental 2012 Focus for work last week and that auto trans is PERFECT. GM are you listening?!

Oh and another thing, this full throttle at 10% or less pedal travel is friggin annoying as ****. Who the heck programmed this car. Way too much expo in the throttle travel, move it a bit back towards linear travel.

Again, go drive a 2012 Focus auto... You'll be amazed at the difference. Love the rest of my Cruze, but the powertrain is killing it for me. And all it would take is some reprogramming by an engineer that knows what he is doing.


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

It is not list in the pi but there is a lot of updates not list it. I can not tell what the current calibration in your car is if you have a scan tool it will show it 

Module:Operating systemTransmissionTransmission diagnosticSystem







55578537 - Transmission








55578969








55579591








55580081








55580378








24260256







24260650Part Number CVN Description 2426065000009EEBTransmission2426025600002D48Transmission5558037800006888Cal Improvement to Reduce Slip555800810000C596Cal Improvement to support RPR2 Calibration Release5557959100006FDBCal Improvement to support RPR Calibration Release5557896900004AA2New calibration for start of production555785370000E75ETransmission*Selected Options:* VIN:1G1PG5S90B7145576Controller:TCM Transmission Control Module - ProgrammingHardware:24256524


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

<begin NBrehm patented rant>

I know there were some issues with calibration of the trans (one of the major reasons I went with an ECO instead of the LTZ, i didn't like the transmission when I drove the LTZ and in 2011 no manual , and also I'm willing to bet one reason why the manual is available in all models for 2012 ). I also think you guys may need different dealers or some understanding when it comes to dealing with them. My dealer has been nothing but fantastic for years, but being a mechanic myself you have to understand that sometimes the issues are not easy to find, especially when you have no point of reference since you have never driven the car before. Then if you get all pissed off well then that mechanic has no reason other then cash to feel like they need to help you. I guarantee you they are doing everything they can to fix your problem because in the end if you aren't happy you go someplace else. Sometimes a little patience goes a long way and you will always catch more flies with honey. Treat your service department with respect and I guarantee you will get it back. In the end this is an inexpensive car and to get you all the cool things in your $20K car somewhere corners were cut. Not to mention you are talking the first year of production and no matter how much you test there are going to be gremlins that need to be worked out. I understand the frustration but give your dealer a chance to make good before you go too crazy over it, and sometimes that means multiple visits, especially with a new model.

<end rant>


----------



## Missvictn (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh dear. I also have a bad transmission. I have a three month old cruze eco. It shifts hard. Sometimes it wont engage. The rpms gomup, engine winds out but The car wont move. I am so bummed out. I really like my little car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not something I want to hear when I plan to buy a Eco this weekend. But then again, I'm leaning towards a MY12 so...


----------



## rpowless (Sep 23, 2011)

My 2011 cruze (35,000) miles has similar transmisson shift problems; my dealer said it is due to gummed up throutle linkage and wanted to charge me $114 to clean, etc. because it's a maintainance issue like air filter replacements - go firgure??


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the transmission that shifts horribly as well my temporary solution is to drive using tiptronic untill there is a fix hopefully


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

rpowless said:


> My 2011 cruze (35,000) miles has similar transmisson shift problems; my dealer said it is due to gummed up throutle linkage and wanted to charge me $114 to clean, etc. because it's a maintainance issue like air filter replacements - go firgure??


I'd find a new dealer cause that dealer is trying to rip you off.


----------



## DiscouragedIowa (Oct 16, 2011)

*Transmission goes....*

I have a 2011 Cruze LT and drive went completely out of transmission today. Being Saturday and later in evening, I have not been able to get a gm diagnosis but it does not go forward at all. I will give credit to the roadside warranty service. I was able to call and a tow was there within 30 minutes. I was not impressed with the fact that the dealership was closed already and I was not able to receive my car to use while mine was inoperable. Will have to wait until Monday when the dealership is open. Cruze has 18,000 miles on it. It had acted up a little lately, by missing or just not going correctly from a stop. It would start to go forward and then seem to slip out of gear or the tach or motor would rev up when you pushed on the foot pedal but the car did not speed up. Just rev up. Then today, it just plainly would not go forward. Works fine in reverse, but not forward. I tried in the automatic and manual mode. Niether seem to make a difference. I really like my cruze for the most part, this makes me wonder though.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rpowless said:


> My 2011 cruze (35,000) miles has similar transmisson shift problems; my dealer said it is due to *gummed up* throutle linkage and wanted to charge me $114 to clean, etc. because it's a maintainance issue like air filter replacements - go firgure??


...tell your dealer to pound sand, because that transmission is "sealed" there is _*no*_ 'dipstick/fill-hole" for the owner to get anything into the transmission to cause *gummed up*.


----------



## Learjet2230 (Oct 15, 2011)

Im goin through the same problems. On my 5th dealer visit (for this problem)and they say all is good. They gave me a 2012 Cruze as a loaner and let me tell ya....night and day difference. I drive 150 miles a day and put over 800 miles on that car and it was wonderful. Yesterday I decided to pull the cap on the transmission and take a peek. My transfluid is pretty dark/black for only 16000 miles. I have a conference call with GM customer service and the service manager to get this handled. I want to know why they havent even checked the level of the fluid or changed it. They just hook up diagnostic equipment and say there are no codes....sorry. My wife wont drive the car anymore because of the erratic uncontrollable shifting. Even my kids comment on how piss poor the gears are and they think it is my driving. Gas mileage sucks....all highway and I cant crack 29MPG. Delayed downshifts when increasing power, hard downshifts when slowing down. I have had the update done and it was much better, but now it seems like it is back to its old habits. Frustrating:angry:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

rpowless said:


> My 2011 cruze (35,000) miles has similar transmisson shift problems; my dealer said it is due to gummed up throutle linkage and wanted to charge me $114 to clean, etc. because it's a maintainance issue like air filter replacements - go firgure??


There is no throttle linkage on this car. It's drive-by-wire! I also wouldn't expect our cars to have a dirty throttle plate this early. The throttle is open ALL times the engine is on thanks to the DBW throttle eliminating the idle air control valve.


----------



## TedJakovec (Oct 4, 2011)

*2011 Cruze LTZ shifting concerns*

Hello everyone who is not happy with the way their car shifts! My Cruze has 5700 miles on it now. When we bought the car, we already knew after driving it that it had some strange shifting habits. We drove a total of 6 Cruzes and they were all pretty much the same as far as shifting went. Just not used to the 6 speed trans and turbo combination I guessed. My wife is the sole driver of this car. I probably have driven it no more than 25 miles. Well, She started complaining about very hard up an down shifts to the point that it would automatically tighten up her seat belt! On a hill it would drift backwards when you took your foot off the brake to the point she became a two footed driver. She said sometimes it wouldn't get out it's own way when accelerating from a stop. I called the dealer to make an appointment for service. After stating my complaint about the shifting issues, I was told I could bring it in but they had many complaints about this issue from other owners and they considered it " normal operation" . I told them normal **** and someone was going to get hurt or die. Winter is coming and she said this car was going to be too dangerous to drive on ice and snow. The fact that they have so many complaints should tell them there really is something wrong. We dropped it off at the dealer and I told them I didn't want it back until they did something about it. I have no complaints about our dealership, they are helpful and gave us a loaner. Two days later they called an said it was ready. So far, my wife is much happier. Here's what is on the repair invoice: Customer states trans jerks when shifting. Cause, Update PCM module code SOB39. J6354 Powertrain control module engine reprogramming with SPS....We'll see how this repair does and how long it lasts. Hope this post helps others with the same problem.


----------



## TedJakovec (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chevy Cruze - Harsh Downshifts*

There is a TSB for this. PI0447. Firm Downshifts when Slowing or Stopping, (April 21, 2011) Equipped with 6T40 (RPO MH8) automatic transmission. You can look it up. Labor operation K9957* It addresses downshifts are "firm" when slowing or stopping. In my case , I would call them "HARSH" but that is only my opinion. This condition may be caused by " incomplete transmission shift adapts". Hope this helps, Ted


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if the trifecta tune would help this out at all...


----------



## marispot (Feb 2, 2012)

*transmission issues/noise*

I also have been experiencing problems with thumping under the floor boards when stopping and starting. My dealer could not "recreate" the sensation either. It is going to dealer again and I will request that a tech drive it with me so I can show him the problem.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

My Dad has a '11 Cruze LTZ auto and he is experiencing the same issues. Hard shifts from time to time and occasionally some bad slipping.

I saw there is a PI *PI0321A. *I am not sure what they do but I assume this must be a fairly common problem now.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

get the tune from Trifecta they will fix this with the trans tune


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrichards said:


> My Dad has a '11 Cruze LTZ auto and he is experiencing the same issues. Hard shifts from time to time and occasionally some bad slipping.
> 
> I saw there is a PI *PI0321A. *I am not sure what they do but I assume this must be a fairly common problem now.



jrichards,
I would suggest that you have your father take his Cruze into your local dealership and have them look into this just to be safe. They are in the best position to diagnose your vehicle for you. They will also be able to provide you with more technical information on the issues that you are experiencing. Please feel free to message me with any further questions.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## koratoka (Feb 19, 2012)

somestimes the gear wont shift due to the high amount of heat its taken (pushed to hard on it), it will work as soon as it cools down, stupid Koreans and GM all together :S


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Ted, I cannot find the TSB on any GM tech site, I'm just now starting to get this problem, can you post this TSB Possibly?


----------

